# what host provides the cheapest ip's?



## mtwiscool (Apr 26, 2014)

what host provides the cheapest ip's?

as im doing some planning for future vps project.


----------



## Jack (Apr 26, 2014)

How cheap and what quantity and what justification?


----------



## mtwiscool (Apr 26, 2014)

Jack said:


> How cheap and what quantity and what justification?


cheapest ip space.

5 to 10 ip's

for vps service

please note this is only research for future project.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 26, 2014)

5 IPs is nothing, it will be noise compared to the cost of the server, if you want a powerful server that is.


----------



## mtwiscool (Apr 26, 2014)

rds100 said:


> 5 IPs is nothing, it will be noise compared to the cost of the server, if you want a powerful server that is.


64mb ram vps would be ok.

for gre tunnel to node

please note this is only research for future project.


----------



## Nett (Apr 26, 2014)

ColoCrossing FTW!!!


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 26, 2014)

Nett said:


> ColoCrossing FTW!!!


OVH FTW!!!  <--_I said OVH not Kimsufi/SoYouStart_

Their new policy is one time 2 euro setup fee and no monthly fee



> On OVH, we noticed a great commercial success with the Hosting range where FO IPs are free.
> 
> 
> So we decided to offer the same thing on the entire 2014 range of OVH servers, meaning that FO IPs cost €2 setup fees then €0/month.
> ...


So you could get 64 x /27 for (2048 IPs per server), €2 setup per IP and then €0 monthly

http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?7929-Failover-IPs


----------



## mtwiscool (Apr 26, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> OVH FTW!!!  <--_I said OVH not Kimsufi/SoYouStart_
> 
> Their new policy is one time 2 euro setup fee and no monthly fee
> 
> ...


the node will lickly be a soyoustart:

SYS-W35-1 Intel Xeon W3520 4 c/ 8 t 2.66 GHz+ 48 GB 2 x 2 TB SATA Soft 200 Mbps 1 Gbps


£39.00 Excl. VAT


(£46.80 VAT inc)

as i want to offer $1 per vps's(bitpay) or $1.39(paypal) with ipv6 only

but have a package with ipv4


----------



## Nett (Apr 26, 2014)

Make it yearly.


----------



## mtwiscool (Apr 26, 2014)

Nett said:


> Make it yearly.


it is going to be yearly.


----------



## adilimran (May 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> what host provides the cheapest ip's?
> 
> as im doing some planning for future vps project.


Cheap depend upon your budget..


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 9, 2014)

Someone should set him up with a братва/etc type host - with any luck we'll never hear about another non-existant "project" after they... lose patience with him.


----------

